

How Boeing's Dreamliner was Grounded - jblock
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2013/01/28/how-boeing-s-dreamliner-was-grounded.html

======
Toenex
A really interesting and well written read. Whilst the author admits to being
a little sentimental about the company, he appears to have had a long term
relationship with Boeing. Thanks for posting.

